# 1 3/4"



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

is too short for a hunting knife blade.

I used my Buck pocket knife with a 1 3/4" long blade to gut an antelope yesterday. I'm not a fan of big knives, but my pocket knife might be a little too short. Glad it was sharp.

Spent 3 days off and on chasing spooky antelope with a handgun and then got my 25-06 out. Rangefinder said 417 yards. I held 6" high and 6" into the wind. The animal was dead before it hit the ground. 100 gr Core-Loct handloads.










2 more Antelope tags to go.


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

1 3/4" isn't too short. I want to see you gut one using nail clippers.


----------



## duckhunter1096 (Sep 25, 2007)

I watched a hunter education video once, and the guy field dressed a cow elk using a Leathermans tool. What are those... A 4" blade? Nice goat, Goob!!!


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

NHS said:


> *1 3/4" isn't too short.*


I tired telling my wife that. :mrgreen:  :lol:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

duckhunter1096 said:


> I watched a hunter education video once, and the guy field dressed a cow elk using a Leathermans tool. What are those... A 4" blade? Nice goat, Goob!!!


I seldom use a knife with a blade over 4" long, even for moose or elk.

Uh...have dressed both a moose and a whitetail with a Rapala fillet knife though.....great stories really.


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

jahan said:


> NHS said:
> 
> 
> > *1 3/4" isn't too short.*
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: thats what she said :lol: :lol:


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Congrats goob! 25-06 has to be the classic antelope rifle. I like short knives too. -------SS


----------



## duneman101 (Nov 6, 2009)

nice job Goob!

Are your hands really that bloody or are you wearing gloves? i can't tell!


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

Nice Job Goob. I had 3 knives to de-bone my boy's lope on Monday. I should have just called you! 

My Dad killed his moose in 1991, mid-November. It was a cold, nasty evening. We forgot the knife at the truck and so I hiked out to get it. It was almost 2 hours later I returned and he had cleaned the moose with a small, dull Old Timer pocket knife. He views that accomplishment like a badge of honor.


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

Great job Goob! now that you set the bar high..... 1 1/2! any takers? 1.5 anyone going once....!


----------



## chet (Sep 7, 2007)

man that goober sure is a good lookin old fart!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

duneman101 said:


> nice job Goob!
> 
> Are your hands really that bloody or are you wearing gloves? i can't tell!


They're that bloody.


----------



## temproost (Sep 14, 2010)

MadHunter said:


> Great job Goob! now that you set the bar high..... 1 1/2! any takers? 1.5 anyone going once....!


Bull elk with a carpenters knife, you know the razor blade knife. It sucked but I did it! Nice job on the lope!!!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

chet said:


> man that goober sure is a good lookin old fart!


"fart" ?

Hey, I got an elk Saturday. I gutted it with my regular folding hunting knife and then went up to the tent and got my saw, frame pack and game bags, and went back down to quarter it up. Geeze, I left my hunting knife in my daypack at spike camp!

You know the rest of the story. I finished cutting the elk up in quarters with my 1 3/4" long blade pocket knife. 

Man, I wish my memory was better.


----------



## ramrod (Apr 15, 2008)

it's not the size it.s how you use it. :lol:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

I would have been skrewed. I don't gut ANYTHING any more. Especially stinky things like elk and antelope. I use the gutless method and get that meat separated from the stinky hair as soon as the animal is through twitching. Doing that task with a knife that size would be a chore...

Nice goat though, Goob. Good job on the shot too. Getting the right range and doping the wind is a little too much to ask for most hunters...


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

goob... had a buddy once who completely forgot his knife and took a medium sized muley... what to do? he hammered his spent casing flat, put a bit of an edge on it as best he could with a rock and got the job done. between brute force yanking and a bit of cutting. i have on occasion gutted with my old timer pocket knife just to see if i could.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Kingfisher said:


> goob... had a buddy once who completely forgot his knife and took a medium sized muley... what to do? he hammered his spent casing flat, put a bit of an edge on it as best he could with a rock and got the job done. between brute force yanking and a bit of cutting. i have on occasion gutted with my old timer pocket knife just to see if i could.


Ha, ha, ha....cool story. I hope I don't have to use that method.

Man, I wish my memory was better.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> I would have been skrewed. I don't gut ANYTHING any more. Especially stinky things like elk and antelope. I use the gutless method and get that meat separated from the stinky hair as soon as the animal is through twitching. Doing that task with a knife that size would be a chore...
> 
> Nice goat though, Goob. Good job on the shot too. Getting the right range and doping the wind is a little too much to ask for most hunters...


Yeah, thanks. I don't think anyone would know more about using knives on a big game animal than a taxidermist.

I tried the gutless method once on a deer when it was hot weather and I was in a very nasty place. I don't care for it that much and as most know I enjoy guts. But don't get me wrong, I can see the merit in the gutless method and I may go to it when I get old. 

I took out 1/2 of the liver, the heart, the kidneys, the tongue, and the lungs on my spike elk this year.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Yes, the lungs. *GaryFish* and I are going to share the lungs.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Geez Goob. You are like the crazy uncle I never had. I think you are the guy at the fall carnival that stapled a bunch of live frogs to one of those spinning "pick a winner" wheels and would give it a spin and yell out "Frog is the winner! Frog is the winner."


----------

